# HDR photography



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

HDR photography is really fun. Here you can read how it works. 
My first results:

A part of the roof of the railway station Guillemins in Liege Belgium. The architect is Santiago Calatrava.










Paco










A detail of the old city wall from my home town Maastricht. I used 4 photos with exposure times of 8 seconds and more. It has a nice effect on the water 










A dead tree in the mist










The view from our balcony during the vacation with my daughter last week on La Gomera (one of the Canary Islands) 
I used 9 pictures with different exposure times.










Venice










Use google and you will find several tutorials  Click for some inspiration


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those are great Rik. I have never tried it but have read a few articles on it. How did you do the action shot of Paco in HDR? I thought you needed at least three identical shots.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I love HDR and keep trying to get better, but I still haven't mastered it well enough to share yet. Thanks for your link RIK my favorite of your pictures is of course Paco!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

They look amazing. You have been to all those places. 

I would love to travel more.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thank you 




Oaklys Dad said:


> Those are great Rik. I have never tried it but have read a few articles on it. How did you do the action shot of Paco in HDR? I thought you needed at least three identical shots.


Yes you do need 3 identical shots. For action HDR shots you have 1 photo and make the other shots in RAW editor :curtain: Here you can read how it works 



DNL2448 said:


> I love HDR and keep trying to get better, but I still haven't mastered it well enough to share yet. Thanks for your link RIK my favorite of your pictures is of course Paco!


Thank you Laura 



MikaTallulah said:


> They look amazing. You have been to all those places.
> 
> I would love to travel more.


Thank you. I live in Europe so Venice and the Canary Islands is not that far. :curtain:


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Those are fantastic photos! I was reading the tutorial that you linked - are you using Photomatix to produce these images? If so, is Photomatix enough, or does one still need Photoshop or some other software to finish the picture?

Thank you for the links and photos. I recently got a Canon 60D and am rediscovering how much fun photography is.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Those are great pictures. My husband does a lot with HDR photography. I love the results.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Louvre Paris. 
Just one photo. I made three different exposures in RAW (16 bits) and save them in TIF. Merged them together in CS 6. Then I used Photomatix and made it monochromatic. Some CS adjustments and this is the result


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

BriGuy said:


> Those are fantastic photos! I was reading the tutorial that you linked - are you using Photomatix to produce these images? If so, is Photomatix enough, or does one still need Photoshop or some other software to finish the picture?
> 
> Thank you for the links and photos. I recently got a Canon 60D and am rediscovering how much fun photography is.


In that last picture I use Photomatix. I'm not sure but I think for the best results you will need a RAW editor witch can be PS 



Tayla's Mom said:


> Those are great pictures. My husband does a lot with HDR photography. I love the results.


Thank you


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

love em !!! like the old city wall pic but they all look amazing


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

davebeech said:


> love em !!! like the old city wall pic but they all look amazing


Thanks Dave  

This is the last one.  This place is called " The Pier" :curtain: 
Scheveningen; the Netherlands.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

What if I did a +1, -1 exposure on a single action .jpeg shot in PS ? Would it work or are RAW files preferable.

I only tried HDR once and it did not come out great as I was in a canoe with no tripod  Did bracket my photos though.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> What if I did a +1, -1 exposure on a single action .jpeg shot in PS ? Would it work or are RAW files preferable.


I think RAW files are preferable if you want a HDR print from just one shot.
For HDR (High Dynamic Range) the tonal range detail from the darkest shadows to the brightest highlights is very important. 

Jpeg tosses out information that you need for a good HDR shot. The Dynamic Range detail in JPEG is significantly reduced as compared to a RAW file and that Dynamic Range is so important for HDR shots. I also think the noise level and color shifting is better if you use RAW. 
But find it out by yourself. You can make a RAW and JEPG in one shot. Give them the same " treatment " and "judge for yourself"


----------

